# The affordable colnago



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Has hit! 

http://www.racycles.com/rdf/catalog/colnago_clx_5212417.htm 

Get it now!


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

If Colnagos were affordable, what would the rest of us ride?


----------

